# Gazebo , Deck and Pool



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone 
Here are some progress pics of a deck and gazebo that i am working on with my son at his house . 

The pool is 24 ft diameter and the the wrap around deck is 6 ft wide .
The main deck was framed wit P.T wood then wrapped in cedar .The railings will be done with black metal spindles . 500 of them ! :huh:

The gazebo is 16 ft and the overall dimensions are 36 ft x 52 ft .

We are doing this in our spare time so we will be working on it for the next few months whenever we get time . 
A day here a day there .:laughing:

This is a before picture .










And this is after !


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow that's gonna be really nice when it's done. I'd love to have something like that around my above ground pool.

David


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, there's no such thing as a simple project for you is there? :laughing: That is going to be absolutely amazing when it is done. Then all you have to do is build him a nice storage shed. :laughing: Very nice job.
Ken


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks David and Ken ! 
I really like doing these big jobs and it,s a good way to spend some time with my son too . I also enjoy designing something this massive . It,s a nice change from building birdhouses .:laughing:
Too bad i,m not making any money on this one .:no:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice job, you have alot of time laying it out also too bad the pool pales in comparison, you should tell him to get a replacement liner so they don't discontinue it on him and ruin it lol that would suck outloud huh

my 2nd kid moved out, with her b/f she wants a cabin, guess who the builder is gonna be, she tells me her b/fis headstrong like me, i said too bad for him, he wants things done his way lol 

his dad does the same work i do, no he tries to dothe same work, no skill though and thats how he learned, so i must reteach him the rightway, my way haha that will be a fun job if it ever comes to fruition, enjoy the time you have and post up some pics,

my buddy wanted a little deck built, the problem was he let his little brother design it,and wanted it done that way even after i told him it was crap, i see why is brother didn't do it,i have a week into it, under 90 degree sun that i hate worth a passion, 

when he wouldn't let me do it the way i wanted i just wanted it done fast so i started at 5am, to beat the heat,i was thinking the way you were thinking,he wasnt


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

cranbrook2 said:


> ......... .:laughing:
> Too bad i,m not making any money on this one .:no:


Cranbrook2 I don't think you could charge enough if it where a paying job. As someone has already said, You just can't do a simple job!! Hey that ok. I just with I had you drive and talent. You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you guys for the very generous comments .:thumbsup:

I really enjoy designing projects as much as i like building them and since it is for my son it means even more to me . 
Him and his wife just announced last night that they are having a baby in 6 months .
This will be my second grandchild .
I have a very beautiful 3 yr old granddaughter who is living in Australia for 2 years .She will be back this time next year . 
This is my granddaughter Olivia .
I will be building a few things for her when she gets back .
I am also very fortunate to be able to do what i can for them . :thumbsup:


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Cute kid - need to make dad a nice shotgun display case for when she's old enough to start dating. :gunsmilie:


----------

